# Castor oil



## Finny88

I am 38 weeks....almost 39. I had some contraction last night but then they stopped so I tried castor oil to maybe get it started again but unfortunately no baby yet. I just have a night on the potty. Anyone else try this. I am so ready for my baby boy to be here!


----------



## tmr1234

I tryed every thing in the last few weeks with my LO and nothing worked he came when he wanted to


----------



## Finny88

Yeah I think that is going to be how my LO is going to be too.....work is just getting harder and stuff. Can't wait to have some time off with him.


----------



## tmr1234

The last few week seem to take longer than the full 40 weeks just try and relax and ejoy the peice because as soon as that baby is out your lie ins or relaxing is over for the next 16 yrs lol


----------



## sammynashley

I tried it last weekend hun and had the same thing a day on the loo but not much else not even braxton hicks, I've tried so many different things that people say "work" and so far nothing :(



https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttf7d4b.aspx


----------



## NuKe

i wouldn't use castor oil personally, my mw suggested lots of walking up and down stairs sideways! it worked for me!


----------



## kate1984

castor oil tastes like crap! this is my 4th baby and i treied it with the other 3 and i still ended up being imduced so im not bothered this time about it, i will however have a go with the walking sidewards up and down stairs


----------



## NaturalMomma

I'd advise against the castor oil. It can make you real sick and it makes you poop a lot more than putting you in labor. The contraction you felt might have been just a BH, you still have time, and baby grows the most at the very end, so let him stay in until he's ready.


----------



## SouthernC

I was tempted to try castor oil, I've had people tell me it work, but I went into labor and gave birth to my son at 38 Weeks & 6 Days. Good luck hun


----------



## Natasha2605

So many people have suggested the going up stairs sideways to me. So last night I tried but it was sooo uncomfortable lifting my leg repeatedly haha!

Like others, I really wouldn't try castor oil. I'd rather have a late baby than the shits repeatedly!


----------



## Donch03

I got to 38+3 and was fed up so took castor on the Friday afternoon....my baby was born the next day evening....had been having twinges for a few weeks beforehand...don't know if it worked or was just coincidence lol!! I took 3 tablespoons of it at 3 in the afternoon and used the loo only once the same evening....stools were loose so it worked in that department! By 12.30am contractions had started ;-)


----------



## Dragonfly

Castor oil is toxic . This is not a safe way to start off labor. 
*
Castor oil, when ingested, triggers cramping in the bowel (making it an effective laxative). Thus, it is intended that such cramping extend to the uterus. In an overdue pregnancy in which the mother's cervix is already effacing and partially dilated, this cramping can lead to labor contractions.[citation needed] The irregular, painful contractions of castor oil-induced labor can be stressful on the mother and fetus.[citation needed] It also leaves the laboring woman quite dehydrated as a result of the vomiting and diarrhea which result when the recommended dose of castor oil for labor induction is taken&#8212;2 oz, or about 4 tbsp.[citation needed] This leaves her without access to the energy she could otherwise derive from food or drink throughout her labor process. Using castor oil for induction is not recommended without consulting a medical practitioner and is not recommended in a complex pregnancy.[citation needed]*
Castor oil may produce dangerous side effects such as dehydration, fetal distress, and meconium staining. Dehydration can likely happen because castor oil can cause diarrhea, allowing the pregnant woman to lose needed body fluids. Since the oil also promotes bowel movement, this may be reflected in the baby, causing an early passage of stool. The baby&#8217;s stool is called meconium, and when the fetus defecates inside the mother, this could be toxic and highly dangerous for the pregnant woman and the infant.

You do not want monconium in your waters! both mine had that and had to have alot of tests to make sure there wasnt damage. I didnt take castor oil though but wouldnt. Its a plant it can be toxic in fact it is thats why it causes them effects on your body.

found more. 
The real danger lies in the mother when using castor oil for labor induction. With the severity of the diarrhea, a laboring woman can quickly become dehydrated. Especially in a typically highly managed hospital birth where a woman is allowed few fluids. Dehydration makes one tired and less able to endure through physical activity. Plus, not only does this endanger breastfeeding (proper hydration is necessary to make adequate milk), but a dehydrated uterus is an aggravated uterus, and an aggravated uterus causes more pain for the mother. More pain makes a woman less able to handle natural child birth and puts her and the baby at increased risk for a snowball of intervention


----------



## Donch03

There is much opinion on castor oil but it's certainly not toxic....there is no scientific evidence to suggest that meconium in the labouring womens waters is not just in fact due to going overdue as the risk of the baby opening it's bowels in utero increases. I took 3 tablespoons and had no diarrhea or vomiting...my baby didn't open his bowels either. However I agree it shouldn't be taken without consulting a medical professional and I wouldn't take again x


----------



## Dragonfly

Still wouldnt take the risk baby comes when its ready. i know my mum took it with me and sure i was fine but many babies where not fine and mums. Everyone body handles things different. Sex is the only way I was told the seaman softens the cervex starting off labor. Nothing worked for me by the way and I went nearly 2 weeks over both times.


----------



## stardust599

Ina May Gaskin recommends Castor Oil at 41 weeks  There is another natural birth centre in South Africa that uses it for induction for low risk women at 41 weeks rather than refuse them and send them to the consultant led unit.

If I get to 41 weeks I will give it a shot rather than accept another medical induction.


----------



## Dragonfly

Or could turn down medical induction providing all is well.I did that and went in own time actually a day before they had me booked in as they wouldn't let me go any further after I turned down two other days. Slightly didnt feel preserised. Well up to you girls, I would get the knickers off and try sex :) I done that and seemed to bring it on but then could have been coming anyway.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Castor oil very bad move.


----------



## Waiting4bb

My MW said they use it as the last resort...


----------

